# To be a Veterinarian



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been sitting here at work the last few weeks thinking about getting my masters. I have a B.S. degree in Computer Science, minor in Business. I have been working at my job now for almost 1yr... i test software. I dunno if i can do this the rest of my life. I choose a computer major because i didnt know any better and i think in my opinion i was tooo young to decide what type of job i wanted to do. I'm having such mixed feelings now.... since i was small i always wanted to be a Veterinarian. Ever since my 1st pet (I was about 8yrs old or so) (it was a rabbit because my mom wouldnt let me get a dog) got sick one day and was just laying there. I hated not knowing what was wrong... i felt helpless. From that minute i always told everyone i wanted to be a Veterinarian. I then went to high school and slacked off. I got mostly C's and B's. I didnt even take any hard science classes because i didnt wanna try or fail them. I took a lot math though because i was good in it. I then went to college near my house and just took computer classes because i found then interesting. I thought being a Veterinarian would be too hard for me. Anyway... Lately i feel like i regret not following through with what i wanted to do orginially and that was to be a Veterinarian. I looked online at colleges that offer Veterinarian degrees and i was curious about a few things... What is the difference between a D.M.V. and a V.M.D.?? I always thought a D.M.V. was better?!







I also read about the programs and how to get accepted. You need 5-6 different core classes from another college (cal, biology, etc.). I was wondering what is involved with Physics? I was just curious if those future Veterinarians on here have any opinions of the classes... other than you really have to study. I was also looking at colleges that are around my area.... there is not a big selection. I was wondering if anyone knows any information on these colleges Ross University school of veterinary medicine (i saw somewhere its in NY but the address is edision, NJ??? why?), Pennsylvania State University Department of Veterinary Science, University of Pennsylvania. I know that Cornell is the best... but thats soo far from here in NJ...







Anyway... any info would be great. i'm just brain storming here.... 

ohh.. and could those going to school still... explain the process you went through for school.... like residencies and in what order you completed things.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 8 2005, 02:10 PM
> *i test software.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50555*


[/QUOTE]
Haha! That is what I do.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know anything about becoming a vet!! HAHA BUT I just want to say, go for it! There is no better time to do it!























I too have been strugling with what I want to do with my life. I have a BA in Public Relations and right now I am not happy with my career choice. There are so many things I would rather be doing. I know I threw out one idea on the boards, but another option I was thinking about was interior design. I had always wanted to do it, but my confidence is just not high when it comes to education. I know from college that I can get good grades if I really put my mind to it, so I really don't know what's holding me back. 

I have spent about 6 hours this week looking up scholarships for women who want to go back to school! 

Good luck!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I really don't know anything about vet schools. Lady Montava (spelling ?) can tell you all about that. I can tell you about my path, which was medical school. I decided in high school that I wanted to be a doctor (mostly cause my cousin was doing that and everyone was in awe of him). I always studied hard but at that point I didn't know how to study effectively. I knew that med school was going to be competitive, so I had to go to a good undergrad college. After undergraduate, I didn't quite feel that my application would be the best yet, so I took a year off and did AmeriCorps (which is a volunteering organization thing). So then I went to med shool and as I was approaching the end, I realized that I needed to make my application more competitive. So once again I took a year off (this year) and I am doing research which helps a LOT in getting a residency. Getting a residency varies on what you want to do. Things like dermatology and radiology are extremely competitive while internal medicine is much less harder to get into. Again, I don't know how all this works with vet school, but I think its somewhat similar. I think its important to enjoy what you are doing in life and its never too late to go back to school.

Overall, U of Pennsylvania is an excellent school for both undergraduate and medical school.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Kodie, I don't know anything about what it takes to become a vet, but I do know that I am in the same situation as you are right now when it comes to careers. I think we're the same age (24) and now is the time to do it!!! We are young enough that it should be really easy for us to get back into school and ask our parents for help with money if we need to







My bf just bought me some career test type books to read, but since you already have the vet idea, maybe you could take a side job or volunteer at a vet's office to check it out to see if it's really for you before you make the full commitment. Of course, I'm not one to give advice about career's because after college (BS in Business mgmt, and minor in psych) I went back for a certificate in pharmacy just to see what it's like before I made the full commitment. I'm thinking it's not totally for me, so now I'm trying to figure out what I REALLY do want to do with my life. 

This sounds really terrible to say, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem right now. Come on Natalie and Kodie!!!! We can do it!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 8 2005, 03:29 PM
> *This sounds really terrible to say, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem right now.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


haha, I'm right there with ya!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I have no clue about how to become a vet...but I do want to wish the best of luck to you in continuing your career down a differnt path of interest!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 8 2005, 03:10 PM
> *I looked online at colleges that offer Veterinarian degrees and i was curious about a few things...  What is the difference between a D.M.V. and a V.M.D.??  I always thought a D.M.V. was better?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All the vets in my town are DVM. That is the designation I've seen most often.

If I were you I would work in a veterinary office for a year or so first. That way you will see exactly what it is like to be a vet and see if you will like it. You will gain some valuable experience, knowledge and perhaps a mentor. The salary will likely be less than you're making now but I believe you still live at home.. right? So, this is the perfect time to give it a try. 

I have heard that it is extraordinarily competitive to get in to vet school... that only the best and brightest are accepted due to there being so many applications for the available spots. 

By getting a little experience under your belt, it might help in that regard. And references from the vets you worked for could be helpful as well......


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been thinking about going back to school too but I am all over the broad. I have an engineering degree and I am working as a Management Consulting for a large firm. I don't even know what I do all day but I know I haven't slept in two days because of the work load. My breaks is posting on this board.

I work till 7 and I head home and work there with my furkids. I am glad they are all calm babies. They sit there and watch me work.

I have been thinking about going back to school to do my MBA or go and become a lawyer or a veternarian. I don't know where my passion and heart is. I need to be constantly challenged and get bored quickly. In my current job, I am challenged all the time and the projects are always different. But sometimes I want some time to myself.

Let me know how your search for a school goes.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

You "youngsters" are at a good age to make a change. Just realize that when you hit your mid-late 30's you may want to change again!! I commend you for knowing that what you are doing will "not carry you through" your entire lifetime. I always told my boys to "find what stimulates your heart and not your wallet". I was an RN for years and just ended up so stressed and unhappy that I got out while I still had compassion for people. I tried many different job paths and finally ended up happier than I have ever been in my life, I don't make a ton of money, but when I go home at night, I feel good about what I did and what I'll do tomorrow. FIND YOUR BLISS!! Good luck to you all that are contemplating a change in your life.....just remember...

The Way Life Should Be...

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....

"WOW!! WHAT A RIDE!!"


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know very much about this, but I do know a little. First, I can tell you that there is no vet school in NJ. The University of Penn in Philly has a top notch school. But vet schools are small. There are not many applicants each year, and NJ has "slots" at some of the other state schools meaning that those schools have to take a certain number of students from NJ. Rutgers University/Cook College in New Brunswick has a mamal research program, but does not offer a vet program. I have heard that most of the applicants at vet schools are women. There are very few men entering the field. Most programs have one slot for every two to three applications. That's a much better ratio than say law school. I would recommend that you possibly speak to some of the specialists that Kodie has seen...at Cornell and other places. They would be the best to give you a realistic opinion. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a good overview of what is required for being a veterinarian. This is from the University of Tennessee, Knoxville Web site: UTK Vet School - What is a Veterinarian There are some good contacts at the end of the article.

*WHAT IS A VETERINARIAN? *

According to the AVMA (please see their weblink at (http://www.avma.org/communications/brochur...inarian_faq.asp ), today's veterinarians are extremely dedicated and willing to work long, difficult hours to save the life of an animal or help solve a public health crisis. Among the personal attributes that contribute to a successful career in veterinary medicine are:

*A scientific mind* — Individuals who are interested in veterinary medicine should have an inquiring mind and keen powers of observation. Aptitude and interest in the biological sciences are important. Veterinarians must maintain a lifelong interest in scientific learning, and must genuinely like and understand animals.

*Good communication skills *— Veterinarians should be able to meet, talk, and work well with a variety of people. Compassion is an essential attribute for success, especially for veterinarians working with pet owners who form strong bonds with their pets.

*Management experience* — Many work environments (e.g., private or corporate clinical practice, governmental agencies, public health programs) require that veterinarians manage other employees. Basic managerial and leadership skills training make these positions much more rewarding.

*Education* — Students interested in a career in veterinary medicine should perform well in general science and biology in junior high school and pursue a strong science, math, and biology program in high school. Before applying to veterinary college/school, students must successfully complete preveterinary undergraduate course work. Each college/school of veterinary medicine establishes its own preveterinary requirements, but typically these include demonstrating basic language and communication skills, and completion of courses in the social sciences, humanities, mathematics, biology, chemistry, and physics.

Admission to veterinary school is highly competitive with the number of qualified applicants admitted to veterinary schools varying from year to year. Applicants may be required to take a standardized test (for example, the Graduate Record Examination). There are presently 28 AVMA-accredited colleges/schools of veterinary medicine in the United States, four in Canada, and six in other countries. Each school is regularly evaluated by the Council on Education of the American Veterinary Medical Association and must maintain the quality of its program to remain accredited.

Most veterinary schools require applicants to submit applications through the Veterinary Medical College Application Service (VMCAS). For information about VMCAS, application requirements, applicant data statistics and other admission resources, visit http://www.aavmc.org/vmcas/vmcas.htm.

After completing the required veterinary medical curriculum (usually over a period of four years), many graduates choose to pursue additional education in one of 20 AVMA-recognized veterinary specialties (surgery, internal medicine, animal behavior, dentistry, ophthalmology, pathology, laboratory animal medicine, preventive medicine, etc.).

For More Information contact the American Veterinary Medical Association

The AVMA Web site, www.avma.org, includes a list of all U.S. veterinary colleges/schools, AVMA-recognized veterinary specialty organizations, and additional resources for more information.

The AVMA has produced a video and a CD-ROM, Veterinary Medicine—Dedicated to Service, which profiles veterinarians engaged in a variety of professional activities in different parts of the United States. For more information, call the AVMA Communications Division at 847/248-2862, ext. 6617.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I say go for it. I will be 40 this year and I neve finished my college degree. Didn't know what I wanted to be or do. I am now back in college and working fulltime...sometimes I wonder what I have done to myself. It helps that I have all the core classes done. I am still trying to figure out how I am going to take my college career but at least I am doing it. So go for it before you are my age (old) and feel just like you do now.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! K/C's mom, it really seems like I fit that profile for a vet!! Too bad I'm allergic to most animals







I wish you well in whatever you decide Kodie!!! It sounds like there are lots of people here who are in this same boat! You'll never know unless you try!!!! Meanwhile, my mom calls me a jack of all trades and master of NONE! Ha, she's sick of me already









Lacey's mom, you're NOT old!!!!! 

I'm gonna have to print out that quote from Sisse's mom and tape it to my forehead!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have NO clue about most of the stuff:

but i've decided just recently that i wanted to be a vet and i'm 23 yrs old. i've just been taking biology, chemistry, and calculus so far. im going to start physics in the fall.







UC Davis wants people to take the calculus based physics...but other schools dont mind if you take the trignometry basied physics. but i heard that the calculus stuff isnt that bad. and i've heard that the physics is hard.

uc davis wants a minimum of 180 hours of work experience (that you worked in a vets office) but the average student has 2500 hours. :new_Eyecrazy: 

i basically searched 'ask jeeves' for a few of the questions i had. 

and then i PMed ladymontava asking her specifics...like if she's ever had to put an animal to sleep and how she felt about it. 

ladymontava is almost done with vet school.







so she knows A LOT!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 8 2005, 01:51 PM
> *I work till 7 and I head home and work there with my furkids.  I am glad they are all calm babies.  They sit there and watch me work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50596*


[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, my baby always hast to sit and watch me work or study. I walk him 2x/day for about ~30 min but I spend a lot of my time studying. I feel awful about it. But I play with him as much as I can but I just always think its not enough.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awww i cant offer any advice but GOOD LUCK!!







that would be so cool to be a vet


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Vets are DVM... Doctor of Veterinary Medicine.

DMV stands for Department of Motor Vehicles, as in, where you get your driver's license from. :lol:


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Way back when when I was an undergrad I had the goal of being a Vet. I was working toward that when I took organic chem not once not twice but three times to pass. That was the wake up call for me. Being a vet is alot of education and time. Its is an extremely big commitment. I decided that I just wasn't ready to make that back then and switched my BS to Actuarial Science. I finished my mba 3 years ago and still don't know what I really want to do. I saw a stat. once that something like 83% of people work outside their area of study. I know it rings true for me I am now the director of supplier diversity for a large medical supply company. I have thought time and time again of going back but it is such a large commitment I just haven't done it. I don't know if this helps anyone but I figured I would throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 8 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Vets are DVM... Doctor of Veterinary Medicine.
> 
> DMV stands for Department of Motor Vehicles, as in, where you get your driver's license from.  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50640*


[/QUOTE]
oops... just goes to show you... i dont know much about the difference D.V.M. or V.M.D.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Ross University's campus is located in the Caribbean.









Pretty far from Jersey. Tufts is in Mass, Cornell is NY-WAY up there, and I think those are the Northeasts answer-I'll look into it, though.

Was a long time ago that I applied and thought of Vet school-You should follow your dreams!! 
Good luck!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi there! We have a vet school here in Indiana too...Purdue University has one. I do know that getting into that school is QUITE competitive(and you have to have VERY GOOD grades). I am friends w/ Ladymontava and I can tell you she busts her arse! I think if it's your dream...GO FOR IT! You are young...you don't want any regrets later in life. Just be prepared to bust hiney!









I don't know if LadyMontava has been on the board lately, she's just started clinics and has been gone a LOT! I will let her know (when I see her...which is less and less)...that someone is asking about vet school. Hopefully she'll pull some extra time to come on the board and update everyone.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, just talked to LadyMontava and she is SUPER overwhelmed right now. She said to tell everyone hi and hopefully she'll have some LEISURE time to come back and spend some time posting!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

VMD is a degree u get from the veterinary school in Pennsylvania..the rest are DVMs. there is no difference b/w the two degrees. the only way to better the degree is to become a specialist...means much more school, but a really nice salry in the end. its a lot of work, lots of stress, but now that i'm finally working with animals, I know this is where I want to be. It can be very depressing at times too. I'm working on that part right now. Someone mentioned working for a vet, and i highly recommend it. It will definately let u know this is what you want. you have to have the drive to work hard also. i dont know if i answered n e thing you asked...but if u have specific questions...i will try to answer them.







I've been busy with my two patients in ICU and havent had much time to post..i hope all is well with everyone!.....o yeah...Ross is a good school but it is expensive...and animals dont have as many rites there...so some of the surgeries are not very nice. but its only a 3 yr school then u complete your last year at another vet school. we have many students from ross and st. georges come for their last year. they seem to know their stuff. and i hear the island is beautiful!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well first i wanna say... thank you so much for your thoughts and encouragement! This makes me think about everything so much harder.









Does anyone have a list of all the _(good)_ eastern schools? I know there is university of Penn, PA... and Cornell, NY... any other GOOD ones? I would like to know which ones are very good.

Ladymontava... there is no difference between a D.V.M. or V.M.D.? umm.. and university of penn is the only place that has V.M.D.? 

Do you think its possilbe to take my core classes near my house at Stockton State College of NJ and then transfer those and my 4yr degree's general classes to a vet college? Is that how it works?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was reading about Cornell University... and i looks like i will have noooo chance of getting into that college....

"How do I choose an undergraduate college?
Choosing a college is one of the most important decisions you will ever make. Take your time and research your choices. Use a college guide and apply to the most competitive colleges into which you believe you can gain acceptance. Do not choose your college based on its athletic competitions or its social atmosphere if you want to go to veterinary college.

Four years later, when you apply to veterinary college, we will assign points to the college you attended and compare your college to the colleges of other applicants. Cornell tends to take its students from the most competitive colleges. We measure the competitiveness of a college based on "Peterson's Guide to Four Year Colleges" ranking system."

I do not think the College I went to and was going to go for my core classes is that high ranked...







What am i gonna do... the more i read... the more i feel like these people are making me feel like i cant do this.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 11 2005, 09:00 AM
> *i was reading about Cornell University... and i looks like i will have noooo chance of getting into that college....
> 
> "How do I choose an undergraduate college?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kodie's mom,

Don't be discouraged. You can do it!!! But this just tells you that it will be really hard work. I think that you do need to get a list of all the vet schools in US and you may need to go out of state to go to a vet school. But first, you probably need to take some science classes that vet schools require (if you didn't do this in undergraduate)? You may also need to take the vet's equivalent of MCAT (which is a test for medschool). I am sure that if you study really hard for it, then it could make a big difference. And I am sure there are other vet schools all over the US that you can get into. Cornell and UPenn are normally extremely competitive schools and its tough for anybody to get into them. However, there are other schools! And if after working at vet's office you figure out that this is what you want to do, then you will be willing to work hard. You are young and you have your whole life ahead of you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 8 2005, 05:59 PM
> *Way back when when I was an undergrad I had the goal of being a Vet.  I was working toward that when I took organic chem not once not twice but three times to pass.  That was the wake up call for me.  Being a vet is alot of education and time.  Its is an extremely big commitment.  I decided that I just wasn't ready to make that back then and switched my BS to Actuarial Science.  I finished my mba 3 years ago and still don't know what I really want to do.  I saw a stat. once that something like 83% of people work outside their area of study.  I know it rings true for me I am now the director of supplier diversity for a large medical supply company.  I have thought time and time again of going back but it is such a large commitment I just haven't done it.  I don't know if this helps anyone but I figured I would throw my 2 cents in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50659*


[/QUOTE]

You sound like my daughter. She wanted to be a vet from the time she was 2 years old. All her stuffed animals had bandages on them. She was always fascinated when we took our pets to the vet and asked a million questions. My vet even gave some syringes (no needles of course!) so she could give her stuffed animals shots.

She took all the prep courses in high school, AP Biology, etc. She graduated with a 3.6 average and aced her biology class.

When she got to college (Boston University) she still had high hopes. Then came chemistry. She got a tutor, but still only managed a "C". (ended up dating the tutor!) She then sadly realized that she didn't have the math/science appitude for the curriculum. This wasn't all that long ago and getting into vet schools was pretty competitive and C's wouldn't cut it.

Too bad - we sure could have used a vet in the family!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was thinking and researching some more today....

some of your have suggested working or volunteering at a vet office. Umm.. if i do not have a degree yet... wouldnt that leave a secretary job for me? volunteer doing what exactly? (I dont want to sound stupid if I go into a local vet office.)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Kodie's Mom, I am not sure how this works, but I do know that NJ has a specific number of slots at vet schools across the country. I has to do with the fact that we have a land grant college (Cook College at Rutgers) and we do not have a vet school. Cornell's vet school is part of their land grant state college and therefore is considered "public" even though the rest of Cornell is a private university. So I believe that all other things being even someone from NJ has an advantage over someone from a non-land grant college state.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 11 2005, 01:49 PM
> *I was thinking and researching some more today....
> 
> some of your have suggested working or volunteering at a vet office.  Umm.. if i do not have a degree yet... wouldnt that leave a secretary job for me?  volunteer doing what exactly?  (I dont want to sound stupid if I go into a local vet office.)
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would certainly approach Kodie's vet and see if they can guide you in the right direction. To see if you really like the idea of working with animals, you could volunteer at your local shelter. Some vet offices reserve their "volunteers" (translated to mean unpaid help) to college interns.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 11 2005, 01:49 PM
> *I was thinking and researching some more today....
> 
> some of your have suggested working or volunteering at a vet office.  Umm.. if i do not have a degree yet... wouldnt that leave a secretary job for me?  volunteer doing what exactly?  (I dont want to sound stupid if I go into a local vet office.)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


While I was in college I worked as a vet tech. It was great exposure I learned alot and did alot. And if you decide maybe a vet isn't the route you want to go right now how about going and getting your tech cert. It is similar to being a nurse in a human hospital. I know that as a tech I did alot things the doctors don't want to or don't have time to do.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ladysmom...This is the requirements for University of Penn... You CAN have a "C" in a class.







Soo if you do well in everything but organic chem... you should still look good... right?










"English: 6 semester credits (at least 3 must be in composition)

Physics: 8 semester credits, including 2 laboratories.

Chemistry: 12 semester credits, including laboratory in at least one course; 8 semester credits in general chemistry; and at least 4 semester credits in organic chemistry.

Biology or Zoology: 9 semester credits, (3 courses) at least one course of which must cover the basic principles of genetics.

Social Sciences or Humanities: 6 semester credits.

Calculus: 3 semester credits.

A grade of C or better must be earned for these courses."

dhodina... I did think about being a vet tech (i'm not into the money or anything) but i have researched and you make less than 30,000 doing that. Its just too expensive to live around here... i'll never make it... and pay for kodie (if he needs future care for his liver) Am i wrong about the pay being so low? I do think it would be great experience though... just why would i waste the 2yrs doing that when i have most of my core classes done.. just need some science classes and then go to vet school? I DO think a vet tech would be A LOT easier though...









I have also been checking out whats all involved with these science classes... organic chem does look very hard... i took some quizes online... tryin to see if I can get some answers to what i'm supposed to do in life... and i got 4 questions correct out of four... just by reading and looking over the concepts.. umm... maybe lucky guesses...!?







i dunno.. but does anyone know if this is the hardest class you have to take? It seems like organic chem is the hardest class... but i'm still researching.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

As someone who took organic chem 3 times I feel comfortable saying it is the evilest class that has ever been taught. I hated it. I passed with a c- and was so happy you wouldn't even understand. Vet school is hard there is no other way to explain it. It is long, hard, time consuming, draining, and above all else expensive. Please take that into consideration. If I hadn't changed majors and had went on to vet school I would easily be over 100 grand in debt on school alone. While you make more money being a vet you do incure more debt. I know that almost 15 yrs ago I made $6.50 a hour with no cert's and learned on the job. I had fun and I really did alot more hands on stuff than the dr's. They obviously did the surgery's and what not but we did the actual dental's and things along those lines. That is always an interesting question for your vet when having a dental done. Who is actually going to do it, 9 times out of 10 its not the vet.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

One other thing... vet school is competitive and hard to get into. Most that I know that went on to school didn't have any c's and had worked in vet hospitals. Alot of people go in to thinking they are going to love saving all the animals but can't distance themselves to do the bad parts. The putting to sleep, seeing the horrid things that happen. It is an emotionally tough field too. That is why it would be a good idea for you to even go observe behind the scenes see if you truelly want to be a vet in all aspects watch them put down dog after dog, or do autopsy's, see the abuse cases, put down the puppys with cleft pallets that are so cute and aren't in pain and the other thing you must have people skills. Even though you are working with the animals you are working for their owners and must be able to handle all different types of people.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

some great advice here! u can get in sometimes w/ a C but they dont help your chances. most ppl have 4.0 or a few B's. it took three times for me to get into vetschool. organic chem was my hardest undergrad class. i got a D the first time and an A the second time. my only D ive ever made in my whole life. its kinda weird i got an A the second time cause it was the same teacher..and most of the students were the same too LOL. but it just clicked the second time around. i had a friend that tried 3 times with organic chem and finally got a C in it. but it was that class that made her switch from animal science to diatetics. its a tough one...but a lot of classes in vet school are tough too. but at least they are more fun to study!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree with LadyMontava that a C won't really look good anywhere at any time. I thought organic chemistry was pretty hard and I studied all the time. I did get an A (which was my proudest accomplishment at the time and now it means nothing of course). I also thought biochemistry was very challenging. Of course, all this didn't even compare with gross anatomy in med school. So things always seem to get harder and harder.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 11 2005, 07:07 PM
> *some great advice here!  u can get in sometimes w/ a C but they dont help your
> chances.  most ppl have 4.0 or a few B's.  it took three times for me to get into vetschool.  organic chem was my hardest undergrad class.  i got a D the first time and an A the second time.  my only D ive ever made in my whole life.  its kinda weird i got an A the second time cause it was the same teacher..and most of the students were the same too LOL.  but it just clicked the second time around.  i had a friend that tried 3 times with organic chem and finally got a C in it.  but it was that class that made her switch from animal science to diatetics.  its a tough one...but a lot of classes in vet school are tough too.  but at least they are more fun to study!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51602*


[/QUOTE]



I think your friend and I are in the same boat I took it three times finally got my c minus and switched majors. lol


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a friend who desperately wanted to be a doctor. Her grades were not high enough to get into a Canadian school. She found a loop hole and gave up her Canadian citzenship to study in a third world. After 2 years, if they pass a test, they would be able to transfer to North America and eventually pratice here. She failed the test twice and is no longer allowed to come back. I guess my point is... I love my friend .. but to trust her as my doctor .. no.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 11 2005, 07:03 PM
> *I have a friend who desperately wanted to be a doctor.  Her grades were not high enough to get into a Canadian school.  She found a loop hole and gave up her Canadian citzenship to study in a third world.  After 2 years, if they pass a test, they would be able to transfer to North America and eventually pratice here.  She failed the test twice and is no longer allowed to come back.  I guess my point is... I love my friend .. but to trust her as my doctor .. no.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51669*


[/QUOTE]

CharmyPoo,

I feel bad for your friend. I do agree with you. On the other hand, being compassionate is a huge part of being a doctor. So, if she really wanted to be a doctor, it was probably for all the right reasons. I think ideally, knowledge and compassion should be balanced. In US, lots of students go into med school purely for income (and doctors here don't make what they use to). That's why fields such as dermatalogy and radiology are extremely popular now (b/c they have shorter hours and great pay).


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love my friend and she is so dedicated and determined. I still wish her success. I have known her since I was 15 and she is not the fastest thinker. She wants to be a plastic surgeon and I really think she should consider another medical field. She is not about the give up and I am really so proud of her. She did what it took to get there and just because one thing doesn't work out...doesn't mean she should quit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been researching away and found someone that is actually in the CORNELL vet program NOW. She has a pathology book about human diseases... umm... i went to borders and took a look at it... i read up on liver diseases... and i dont see the same MVD in there (thats what kodie has) sooo... i was wondering.. do you have to learn human pathology before animals? She also has an internal medicine book for vets. Anyone know any info? I was always told from people that i talk to that animals have different systems than a human.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 11 2005, 03:29 PM
> *As someone who took organic chem 3 times I feel comfortable saying it is the evilest class that has ever been taught.  I hated it.  I passed with a c- and was so happy you wouldn't even understand.  Vet school is hard there is no other way to explain it.  It is long, hard, time consuming, draining, and above all else expensive.  Please take that into consideration.  If I hadn't changed majors and had went on to vet school I would easily be over 100 grand in debt on school alone.  While you make more money being a vet you do incure more debt.  I know that almost 15 yrs ago I made $6.50 a hour with no cert's and learned on the job.  I had fun and I really did alot more hands on stuff than the dr's.  They obviously did the surgery's and what not but we did the actual dental's and things along those lines.  That is always an interesting question for your vet when having a dental done.  Who is actually going to do it, 9 times out of 10 its not the vet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51489*


[/QUOTE]

You make some very good points. I have a good friend up in NY whose husband is a vet and he doesn't make that much money. He started out with a large established practice and complained that he and the other vets did all the work and emergencies (they were a 24 hour emergency clinic, too), but that the two vets who owned the practice got all the money. So he found a small clinic to buy and he still didn't make that much money, even with his wife as the receptionist.

My sister managed a vet practice here in North Carolina for 20 years and has seen several vets retire, new vets buy the practice, plus she has done the books so she knows the finances pretty well. She says the same thing, that most vets really don't make all that much money. Her newest young vet had huge student loans and really had to penny pinch to make decent living for his family. The cost of heath insurance for the employees is what was really hurting him. So bad, in fact, that after switching companies a few times, he finally told his employees he could no longer afford to provide health insurance and they would be on their own. He gave them each a raise to cover it, but he lost several people, including my sister.

A lot of the vets freelance here in Raleigh. We have a great vet school locally and many grads seem to stay in the area. I think many of vets here prefer to hire freelance people so they don't have to pay benefits, etc., just as many companies seem to do now with the high cost of health insurance. I'm sure they don't make a huge amount of money either.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 14 2005, 09:27 AM
> *I have been researching away and found someone that is actually in the CORNELL vet program NOW.  She has a pathology book about human diseases... umm... i went to borders and took a look at it... i read up on liver diseases... and i dont see the same MVD in there (thats what kodie has) sooo... i was wondering.. do you have to learn human pathology before animals?  She also has an internal medicine book for vets.  Anyone know any info?  I was always told from people that i talk to that animals have different systems than a human.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't think you need to know human pathology before animal's pathology. Our pathology course was an intensive half a year's course filled with microscope work and learning from diseased human organs. It was extremely full of information that would probably be useless to a vet.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we had a human physiology book, but everything else was vet specific....some things are the same with dogs and ppl, but some things are totally different. and yes it is expensive, especially if u r out of state.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 14 2005, 12:58 PM
> *You make some very good points. I have a good friend up in NY whose husband is a vet and he doesn't make that much money. He started out with a large established practice and complained that he and the other vets did all the work and emergencies (they were a 24 hour emergency clinic, too), but that the two vets who owned the practice got all the money. So he found a small clinic to buy and he still didn't make that much money, even with his wife as the receptionist.*


what is the money range we are talking about? I thought when you start out you can make $40,000 and up?


----------

